# Need Help With Posting Pics From My Photobucket Library



## fleetline51 (Mar 18, 2017)

Don't know  if I'm putting this in the correct spot, but if I'm wrong, please re-direct me Moderator.

For Years, I have posted photos from photobucket to Forums on the "Other" barbecue site I was formerly associated with, having no  problems.

I recently posted a new thread in the "Cheese" section with  (what I thought) were pics from my photobucket library. All that turned up were links to the particular pics in my photobucket library.

I would like to stay active on these Forums but  I obviously need help comprehending  the proper steps needed to post pics from my photobucket account library.

Anyone here able to help an old retiree learn new tricks?

Muchas Gracias Muchachos (And Muchachas!) 

Best Regards,

Tony


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 18, 2017)

Use the direct link on PB.    

Use the mountian looking thing above the comment box on here, then right click paste.


----------



## fleetline51 (Mar 18, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Use the direct link on PB.
> 
> Use the mountian looking thing above the comment box on here, then right click paste.


Thank You c farmer for the rapid reply!

Forgive the ignorance of an old man but..." mountain looking thing" ?

Please point me and I'll find it ...somehow !

Thank You Again c farmer!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Best  Regards,

Tony


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 18, 2017)

See where the courser is?


----------



## fleetline51 (Mar 18, 2017)

OOOOH...THAT mountain thing! lol

Much Thanks Again, Sir...let's see if I can get it right next time!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Best Regards, Tony


----------

